

Ask HN: How are you applying your hacker skills for the election? - kmfrk

So there's this big election thing going on, and I was wondering what HN-ites are doing to meet the challenge of getting their preferred candidate elected.<p>Campaigns are fought on more than ad buys and inundation, so I'd be interested to see how - if at all - you are trying to push the election in your favour.<p>With all the weekend projects and "Show HN" submissions making it to the frontpage, maybe you have some clever political hacks to share?
======
eddie_the_head
By realizing the payout matrix for me isn't positive and not wasting my time?

------
bartonfink
I'll be driving to the polls in a car that my development job paid for, and
voting.

------
shrughes
You mean my programming skills? What are hacker skills?

